# Final weeks and counting!!



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, just to let you know where we are at the moment.
After months of thinking what to do ie stay in scotland or go to Canada
we made up our minds and finally got around to booking our flights, boxes and everything else required!!
We fly out from Glasgow on March 30th and land in Toronto some 7 hours later. And then onto London Ontario. lane:

Now its just a waiting game!!
Thanks to everyone who contributed to our many posts. Much appreciated.

we will of course keep in touch after we get there, (when we get internet)!!
and for anybody else skipping over the pond, we wish you all the luck and best wishes for your stay in Canada.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay i bet you are really excited have you planned out everything before you go?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

jen45 said:


> Hello everyone, just to let you know where we are at the moment.
> After months of thinking what to do ie stay in scotland or go to Canada
> we made up our minds and finally got around to booking our flights, boxes and everything else required!!
> We fly out from Glasgow on March 30th and land in Toronto some 7 hours later. And then onto London Ontario. lane:
> ...


You really keep reminding everyone your leaving for Canada on March 30th.....I must have seen messages on your leaving date a good few times. You must be well excited lol!!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> Yay i bet you are really excited have you planned out everything before you go?


Hi Chrisd, yes we planned everything out in our heads before we actually decided to go!! then it was just a case of putting it into action.
Not too much to do really. We are in a better position perhaps then most as we have somewhere to stay when we get there and of course we both lived there 3 years ago so we pretty much know what we need to.
thats why we probably were quicker than most putting everything into action.
What about you? hows things going?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> You really keep reminding everyone your leaving for Canada on March 30th.....I must have seen messages on your leaving date a good few times. You must be well excited lol!!!


yes you are probably right LOL
Just wasnt sure if everyone had read my blogs and wanted to make sure I thanked everyone!!
Excited? not at the moment!!..probably the week before
probably nerves as I hate FLYING!! LOL


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hi Chrisd, yes we planned everything out in our heads before we actually decided to go!! then it was just a case of putting it into action.
> Not too much to do really. We are in a better position perhaps then most as we have somewhere to stay when we get there and of course we both lived there 3 years ago so we pretty much know what we need to.
> thats why we probably were quicker than most putting everything into action.
> What about you? hows things going?


Still no mail through from Mississauga i was wondering if anyone got a post card to say that the application was receive I know that people received a postcard to say that the decission had been made and the application was forwarded on to london but again we havn't received that either. I'm not wanting to plan too far ahead seeing as i dont know any sort of time frame to expect.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> Still no mail through from Mississauga i was wondering if anyone got a post card to say that the application was receive I know that people received a postcard to say that the decission had been made and the application was forwarded on to london but again we havn't received that either. I'm not wanting to plan too far ahead seeing as i dont know any sort of time frame to expect.


Havent a clue Im afraid. Someone here on the forum will give you some answers soon. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

Decision made Mississauga, my OH is eligible to sponsor me and the application has been forwarded to London. Very relieved to see it in writing. Jen what airline are you flying with and do you think you will be going over the weight limits?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> Decision made Mississauga, my OH is eligible to sponsor me and the application has been forwarded to London. Very relieved to see it in writing. Jen what airline are you flying with and do you think you will be going over the weight limits?


 Thas good to hear Chrisd.....were flying Air Canada, we are taking our 2 dogs with us so easier flying AC as they allow dogs on as excess baggage so the only added charges we had was for the dogs, they are yorkies so smaller dogs and we were charged £109 per dog so £218, we are only taking our suitcases and carryon with us so won't be over in the weight, we are shipping some boxes through Air Canada Cargo, around 135kgs worth of stuff and will cost around £220 so not too bad at all, we are not shipping any of our household goods, furniture etc so is saving us a lot in shipping costs

Really glad to hear you got your confirmation through, now you just have to wait for the whole process to get rolling, the time may seem to go slow but will be worth it in the end...... cheers


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Got your phone numbers and e mail best of luck keep in touch ill ring you in Killie later today


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Check the process times on the cic websit chris


----------

